# Topeak BIKAMPER Fahrradzelt



## hnny (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ist schon jemand mit dem BIKAMPER Zelt auf Reisen gewesen?
Habe interesse über Infos bezüglich Verarbeitung, Aufbau/Abbau, Stärken/Schwächen etc, allgemein über eure Erfahrungen mit dem BIKAMPER.

Danke schon mal im Voraus,

Gruß Andy


----------



## appelz (8. August 2006)

Hi Andy,

hoffe, Du benötigst die Infos noch. Habe mir das Bikamper-Zelt ende Juli gekauft und war 1 Woche damit in Mitteldeutschland unterwegs. Wetter: Sonne, Regen, Windböen. Mein Equipment: Bergamont Evolve 7.6 , Schlafsack Mountain Equipment Classic 500, Isomatte: Therm-A-Rest Ultralite, Rucksack: Deuter Trans Alpine 30

Verarbeitung ist ok, über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch keine Aussagen machen, aber ein paar kurze Eindrücke sollten weiterhelfen.

- das erste mal Aufbauen ist etwas ungewohnt, daher mal ohne Stress probieren
- das UnterZelt wird am Lenker aufgespannt - hier kommt es auf die richtige Höhe des Lenkers zum Boden an (hier mit 120 mm Manitou black und raiserbar war das ok)
- das Vorderrad ausbauen und als Zeltrückwand benutzen ist problemlos - ich habe Schwalbe racing ralph 2,25 - die passten noch gut in die vorgesehene Hülle
- Die Liegefläche beträgt 190 cm - Isomatte am besten etwas kürzer wählen, damit keine Verbindung zur Zeltwand entsteht
- Abspannen erfolgt anleitungsgemäß am Lenker, ich empfehle zusätzlich am Hinterreifen abzuspannen, damit ist auch der Hinterbau richtig fest.
- einen Hammer solltest Du mitnehmen, denn die Anker für die Gabel sind recht massiv

gut:
- das Überzelt wird nicht extra abgespannt, sondern mit Klickverschlüssen auf die Spannleinen des Unterzeltes eingeklickt
- Belüftung - ca. 1 m lange und 10 cm breite Lüftungsschlitze mit Netz auf beiden Seiten - schafft eine frische Brise
- es gibt einen Haken zum Aufhängen einer Lampe 
- das Zelt hält dicht, vom Boden wie von Oben - allerdings sollten die Zeltwände am Kopfende, die ohne Überzelt auskommen müssen, bei Nässe nicht berührt werden, damit das Wasser auch außen abläuft (was bei einem etwas dickeren Schlafsack nicht so einfach ist)

nicht so gut:
- die Spannleinen oder das Überzelt reagieren auf Feuchtigkeitswechsel durch nachlassende Spannkraft - auf dem Überzelt entstehen Mulden, in denen sich Wasser sammeln kann. Ein Nachspannen ist aufgrund fehlender Spannvorrichtungen beim Unterzelt nur bedingt mgl. - es sind ggfs. Heringe zu versetzen
- keinen Stauraum für einen Rucksack, den man unweigerlich dabei hat - theoretisch kann man ihn zwischen Gabel und Tretlager stellen - ist aber weder wasser- noch blickdicht, der Raum an der Spitze des Zeltes ist für einen Rucksack zu klein
- es gibt keine - wie sonst üblich - Tasche im Innenzelt. Was man an Kleinkram hat, lag bei mir zwangsläufig neben dem Kopf 

Fazit: erster Eindruck gut, Kampf um Gewichtseinsparung führt zu einem minimalistischen Oberzelt - was zur Folge hat: feuchte Zeltwände bei Regen im Kopfbereich, die man nicht berühren sollte, kein Stauraum für Gepäck, Rad den Witterungseinflüssen schutzlos ausgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criso (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo, der letzte eintrag ist ja nun schon ein weilchen her- wollte trotzdem fragen ob es noch weitere erfahrungen und eventuell schon bessere möglichkeiten bezüglich dieses zelttyps gibt? 
danke


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2010)

Such mal bei Google nach Tarptent. Stuntzi ist zum Beispiel auch gerade mit einem in Amerika unterwegs (-> Liveberichte). Topeak scheint das Zelt inzwischen auch wieder eingestellt zu haben, auf der Homepage finde ich es zumindest nicht mehr.


----------



## criso (11. Juli 2010)

danke, ja son tarptent wär schon interessant. und stuntzi kann wohl auch net klagen!?
allerdings ist mir ein solches modell zu teuer, habe stattdessen das hier gefunden

http://www.outdoor-renner.de/Zelte/1-Personen-Zelte/Gelert-Einmannzelt-Solo/

werds demnächst mal bestellen.


----------

